# Burnt molly



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

my golden molly seems 2 have burnt herself on her left fin. its all white and bubbley. shes WAY less active then she used 2 be and is either always on the top or always on the bottom and she stays almost completely still. shes eating fine but only when the foods right in front of her. will her fin grow back? any suggestions?


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

Could you get a picture ok this fin? Id like to see it. 
You should problay Qt her just incase this is a disease. I have no idea what diseas is bubily though.....


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

i dont think its a disease because she didnt have it one moment then i come home and its there. part of her fin is gone


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

ok still QT her better to be safe than sory. Now you say a part of her fin is missing? you can go the the LFS and get meds. Melfix should work with regrowin the fin.


----------



## Mishy (Feb 1, 2006)

Is there a heater in there? Cause I once had one of my fighters stay to close to the heater and it got a bubbly fin and some of it was missing =/ But if not it is surely a disease.


----------

